# Toilet training



## gardener44 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi I'm just trying to train my new puppy Chester who's 8 weeks old, I got him on Friday and he's generally settling in very well. My only question is that he has his food and then doesn't go to the toilet (poo) for about 4 hours, he has also had two meals before going to the toilet yesterday and today, I wondered if this is unusual or if anyone has any thoughts on why he takes so long to digest and go? He doesn't get the difference between indoors and out yet but is trained on paper and is doing well with that.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am not totally sure I understand the question - dogs will have a rough schedule for when they need to poo and it is related to when they are fed, but not a direct food in = poo out immediately in much the same as we don't.

I would comment though that using paper or puppy pads hugely complicates the house training as you are firstly saying it is OK to go in the house and later will change the rules to say now it isn't, much better to go straight to outdoor toileting by taking out after food, after play, after sleep and at least every hour otherwise together with immediately if you see them sniffing around.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Rather than trying to schedule his movement it will be easier if you log is input and output for a few days (I would log everything) so you can see what his schedule is. You'll have a good idea within a few days and after a week, you'll be able to predict things like clockwork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey123 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi, new to the forum . We just got a 9 weeks old Cockapoo and the puppy refuses to pee outside now that there is snow on the ground. Inside, I am using a crate but she has not peed since 7 am this morning despite taking her out several times ( 8 times since this morning) . She gets distracted and wants to play when she goes out. Any suggestions? Should I be worried that she has not peed today?
She has had adequate water and food.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

These pups are wise. It's cold outside. Who wants their bathroom to be cold? 

Alas, I'm going to suppose that she may have gone somewhere you just don't notice as that seems like a long time for a pup that long to hold it. My dad when he would watch them during the day wouldn't notice that they peed in the house because of my tile floors. And at the time they were so tiny, you couldn't tell that they squatted to pee, especially Lexi. Was a housebreaking nightmare that took a few weeks to figure out. Sadly, the solution is waiting it out. Tough with cold weather. Depending on where you are at it could also be a good time for her to get used to sweaters and booties to protect her feet. 

The easiest way to wait it out is by logging her inputs (food and water) and outputs (pees and poops). Also note when they play and when they sleep. After a couple of days you will notice a pattern and know when you have to wait it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have to say most puppy owners learn to check whether the hair in 'that area' is wet.... sometimes you just don't spot them peeing...
The joys!!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Have to say most puppy owners learn to check whether the hair in 'that area' is wet.... sometimes you just don't spot them peeing...
> The joys!!!!




Hahahaha! I still do that when they look at me like a dodo while I'm telling them to do their business. And 9/10, I'm wrong and the dodo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doglover (May 7, 2016)

Because the puppy is small she may have already had a pee. With my girl Molly during training we always had treats so when she did her business we said good girl and gave her a treat. It is also useful to keep saying go clean go clean so the dog associates these words with doing her business. This has helped now as Molly will have a wee on command most useful when visiting friends houses or after a car journey. It is hard work but it will bear fruit.


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

My pup (5 months) is trained to go to the bathroom outside and to use potty pads in the house if he can't get outside - or is left in the house for a while. I can honestly say that when my dog was three or four months old, I was about ready to give up on potty training. He just didn't seem to get it. Then at five months - it was like a light bulb went off in his head. For some reason, it just started making sense to him. I'm sure two things were happening. First, he was reaching an age where he had more bladder control, and second, he had become old enough to understand what I wanted him to do. 

Our temperature has been 1 or 2 degrees above zero - so, taking him out several times a day just wasn't possible. Many times he just didn't have to go and I was totally freezing todeath. Just couldn't do it. 

Have patience -- be consistent. Don't give up. Don't make your pup feel bad for having accidents - but do tell him "no no," and pick him up and move him to a pad in the house or take him outside. And, of course, praise and reward him when he uses the pad or goes outside. One day, all at once, he'll start to get it and soon be trained after that. I read that "most dogs are potty trained by five or six months. That gave me hope...." It can take a while. That's why we need patience.


----------

